# 5mt driveline shunt. Common?



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Does anyone else get a noticeable amount of driveline shunt at low speeds? At least I believe that's what it is. I usually notice it is when driving it in parking garages, due to the low speed and tight turns -- when I get on the gas out of a turn, I feel/hear a clunk. If I'm careful with the gas I can avoid it. No other trans issues though...gears change easily except for 2nd to 3rd on occasion (been like that since day 1).

Would new stiffer mounts alleviate this sort of thing?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Sounds like subframe clunk.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

If the tranny feels notchy, then try and use another fluid.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

I get the same thing when all the fluids are cold. And at low speeds in 1st and 2nd. The 2 to 3 shift is always the most finicky in any manual


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

GM synchromesh in the gear box if yours gears feel crunchy. Replace every two years. NOT PENZOIL SYNCHROMESH, GM is the brand you want.



Get under the car and look at the subframe. If it is lose you will be able to turn some of the bolts by hand and will see clearly where the paint has been pushed/marred from the subframe moving around.

ECS makes shims for the subframe too near the lift points. I am still waiting to hear back from them on the material and if it will play nicely with the subframe though. No corrosion of dissimilar metals for me, as its not something to be taken lightly. Audi sells the bolts you need, atleast two and probably 6 of them will fix your problem if the subframe is moving.

Good luck.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

this sounds exactly like what i'm experiencing. over the last 10K miles (now at 72K on the clock) its gotten really bad. i let off the gas and the car jerks like crazy. i thought the clunking subframe issues were isolated to the 2.0T platform (GTI/GLI)...? If this isn't the case can I use the writeup in the general MKV forum to fix the issue? Same bolt sizing? 

I have zero experience with the subframe, so when going under the car to check for loose bolts I have no clue where to look and what to check out.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

i just read through a ton of the subframe clunking thread in the MKV forum, and my issue doesn't sound like this is the problem. everyone has said that the clunking subframe will cause a popping sound while turning, or going over big bumps. mine is isolated to releasing the throttle. feels like the engine pounds back in to place.

to the OP, your issue does sound like it could be your subframe clunking....


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

what about motor mounts?


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

LampyB,

I have the same problem. I have to feather the throttle or I get that wierd rebounding. If you watch in my HPA puck thread, the video shows the motor doing it in neutral when I rev it up then lift off the throttle. You will see what I am talking about if this is what you're experiencing. I will let you know if it goes away when I install my HPA puck. Now I know why you were so interested. My idea was the puck would fix this problem, guessing you thinking along same lines. I'm currently running an insert.


Do you also have an SRI on your car? I'm not sure if it is a throttle issue or engine mount issue but its definitely one of the two, not a tranny issue bro.



To the OP,
I would get under the car and look at the subframe with a bright light. Look to see if the subframe is shifting around by checking the edge for abraded or squished over paint. The audi bolts will fix you up. Its probably not internal.

If you are talking about gears being crunchy when the car runs cold as someone suggested, try the GM synchromesh it is liquid magic in these vw trans but will void warranty if you are still under it.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

I did a little searching around the forums for the subframe issues, as suggested. Very common apparently. Definitely sounds like that's what I'm experiencing. But at least the fix is fairly easy -- bolts and shims. I will take a look under the car this weekend and look for the signs. Thanks guys :thumbup:


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

tchilds said:


> LampyB,
> 
> Do you also have an SRI on your car? I'm not sure if it is a throttle issue or engine mount issue but its definitely one of the two, not a tranny issue bro.


i was running a short ram up until this past summer. i ran into a lean code (P0171) that i haven't been able to diagnose on my own so i removed the intake and went back to stock just to be sure there wasn't an air leak. still have the code, but i'm finally sucking it up and taking the car in to a shop for diagnosis next tuesday. once this is figured out i'll put the intake back on. 

also worth mentioning on my throttle issue, is that when i accelerate hard or firmly press the gas the car has no issues at all. the blip happens when i hold the pedal in place, giving it just a little bit of gas at low rpm's. so if i were to hold the car at 10mph in first gear, if i slowly let up on the gas the car will start to jerk a bit...almost like fuel cut off or something. i'll keep you posted on what's going on after taking it in to the shop.

EDIT: the above mentioned stutter problem is in addition to the jerk/pound that happens when i'm driving fast and simply step off of the gas pedal.


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

i have the same problem. synchromesh does nothing as well as the bsh motor mount. save yourself $345 and look somewhere else. i thought it was the motor mount and upgraded but still clunks. replaced trans fluid for unrelated purposes which did not fix the clunk.....i have the stage 1 bfi trans mount and the vf engineering dog bone fyi. not sure what else it can be. could be subframe but im not sure.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

if you guys are clunking and popping its the subframe. i replaced my mount w/the HPA unit today and noticed my 09+ already has the audi bolts installed :thumbup:

never had clunking popping and i done autox, road rally, towing, and some nasty stuff i won't mention to the party mobile. only clunking i have is my exhaust banging on the trailer hitch.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

Well, I did an oil change today and had a chance to look at the subframe. Looks perfect...no signs of shifting anywhere and the bolts are tight. I checked the front wheels for play and heard some clinking from inside the trans, i'm guessing the diff. Didn't sound major but hell if I know if it's normal either. crappy cell phone video is below:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oBji32ihZz4

Maybe I should just start saving for a 6sp since everyone says the 5's are crap anyway.


----------

